# Máy, thiết bị và sản phẩm khác > Cơ khí chế tạo >  Nhờ tư vấn cặp step chạy song mã !!

## Nguyenlinh

Em đang băn khoăn cặp step motor chạy song mã ạ. Như hình, trục X, Z của em nặng 200kg. Em đang không biết lựa chọn cặp step nào cho phù hợp. ( máy em cắt quy cách thôi ạ). Nhờ các bác tư vấn giúp. Thank nhiều ạ

----------


## emptyhb

Quả ray bác chủ bắt bá đạo thật! với trọng lượng như vậy bác chủ mua 2 con hybird servo cho khỏe và dễ dùng.

Kết cấu này thì dùng thanh răng thôi.

----------


## biết tuốt

hj lần đầu thấy bắt ray như ray tàu hỏa  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Nguyenlinh

dạ chơi khác ng chút ạ. Vâng em chẠy thanh răng ạ.

----------


## terminaterx300

thay ray nó khoan lỗ nhiều để muốn bắt chỗ nào thì bắt mà, đâu yêu cầu bắt hết đâu  :Wink:

----------


## Nguyenlinh

Dạ trở lại chủ đề, bác nào rành tư vấn giúp và có cặp step + driver thì em hốt luôn ạ

----------


## blacksky2411

> Dạ trở lại chủ đề, bác nào rành tư vấn giúp và có cặp step + driver thì em hốt luôn ạ


Nè bác Step 3 pha, 1 driver 2 motor chơi song mã là đúng bài, có 3 loại: 4Nm, 6Nm, 16Nm, nguồn 1 pha 220v luôn.

Xem thêm ở đay nhé:
http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/75...e-BF-FK/page37

Thanks bác.

----------


## Diyodira

> Dạ trở lại chủ đề, bác nào rành tư vấn giúp và có cặp step + driver thì em hốt luôn á



Bac mua cặp step khỏang 8Nm + driver, mua mới luôn khỏi lăn tăn, goolgle ra đầy, có thể liên hệ bác nhatson mua driver còn tư vấn này nọ.
Tks

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Bác ráp cặp ray nhìn tội quá. Thấy tiếc cho cặp ray dài.  :Smile: )

----------


## Nguyenlinh

> Bác ráp cặp ray nhìn tội quá. Thấy tiếc cho cặp ray dài. )


Dạ em tay mơ lần đầu làm ạ

----------


## Gamo

Ui, lần đầu tiên thấy có người bắt ray bá đạo thế này....

Chạy song mã thì ngon, nhưng ray của bác bắt thế này ko có điểm tựa, chạy sẽ rung, thành phẩm ko đẹp & tốn tiền dao cụ nhiều hơn

----------


## Bongmayquathem

> Dạ em tay mơ lần đầu làm ạ


Lần đầu làm mà chơi con to dữ vậy ạ. Bác cũng máu lửa thật ấy

----------


## Nguyenlinh

> Ui, lần đầu tiên thấy có người bắt ray bá đạo thế này....
> 
> Chạy song mã thì ngon, nhưng ray của bác bắt thế này ko có điểm tựa, chạy sẽ rung, thành phẩm ko đẹp & tốn tiền dao cụ nhiều hơn


Em làm máy cắt quy cách ạ. Và nếu rung lắc thì em sẽ gia cố thêm bác. Lần đầu tiếp xúc với cnc tự mày mò làm. Hix đau cái đầu luôn bác ới

----------


## emptyhb

Cắt quy cách vật liệu gì vậy bác chủ?

----------


## Nguyenlinh

> Cắt quy cách vật liệu gì vậy bác chủ?


Dạ đá Granit ạ

----------


## Nguyenlinh

Bác nào rành giúp em với ạ. Em làm đến đây là tịt rồi k biết làm sao nữa. Em dự định làm plc thôi ạ. Bác nào tư vấn giúp em hoàn thiện em xin hậu tạ ạ

----------


## nnk

má ơi chơi cắt đá mà bỏ 5 lỗ mới bắt 1 con ốc đúng là bá đạo

----------


## Nguyenlinh

> má ơi chơi cắt đá mà bỏ 5 lỗ mới bắt 1 con ốc đúng là bá đạo


Em mới gá thử thôi. Kakakk. Ai đâu làm vậy bác

----------


## nnk

vậy thì chơi luôn mấy con hybird 8Nm cho khỏe nếu đủ lúa

----------


## biết tuốt

khuyên thật bạn làm lại cái trục x đi 
 thứ nhất là  đắp 1 miếng sắt dài bằng ray rồi phay có gờ đỡ ray càng tốt , bắt ray áp xuống nó mới khỏe 
2 là  làm khoảng cách  giữa 2 block dài ra nữa 
3 là bạn phải để lại đất để bắt thanh răng chứ ? định bắt bên hông thì hàn thêm miếng tôn ,thế này thà từ đầu dùng thanh I to chút có  hơn k?
 làm cơ khí ngon  cái đã , điện để sau

----------


## Nguyenlinh

> khuyên thật bạn làm lại cái trục x đi 
>  thứ nhất là  đắp 1 miếng sắt dài bằng ray rồi phay có gờ đỡ ray càng tốt , bắt ray áp xuống nó mới khỏe 
> 2 là  làm khoảng cách  giữa 2 block dài ra nữa 
> 3 là bạn phải để lại đất để bắt thanh răng chứ ? định bắt bên hông thì hàn thêm miếng tôn ,thế này thà từ đầu dùng thanh I to chút có  hơn k?
>  làm cơ khí ngon  cái đã , điện để sau


Vâng cám ơn bác. Trục X em làm dài ra thêm 1 m nên đang tính thay thế ạ. Em tay mơ nên làm đến đâu sửa đến đó bác ợ

----------


## Nguyenlinh

> Ui, lần đầu tiên thấy có người bắt ray bá đạo thế này....
> 
> Chạy song mã thì ngon, nhưng ray của bác bắt thế này ko có điểm tựa, chạy sẽ rung, thành phẩm ko đẹp & tốn tiền dao cụ nhiều hơn


Bác Ga Mo cho em số điện thoại để em làm phiền bác dc k ạ

----------


## Thanhcuongquynhon

Em thấy ông gần nhà chuyên làm máy cnc em tham khảo thấy trục x ổng làm hộp dày rồi phay các cạnh cho bằng với vuông sau đó chỗ bắt ray là phay hạ bậc 2mm. Em cũng thuê ổng gia công khung khi em định mở ray thì cứng đến mức tháo hết bulong bắt ray mà nạy ray nó không ra chỉ có nước cong ray luôn. Em thấy giờ bác nên thay cái trục x chứ để sau này có vấn đề lại tốn tiền nhiều nữa đó bác. Chúc bác thành công. Tiện thể nhờ các cao thủ tư vấn cho em là nhận lắp công phần điện máy cnc thì nên lấy bao nhiêu tiền các bác nhỉ?. Do có kèo lắp điện mà họ mua thiết bị hết chỉ thuê mình lắp không thôi.

----------

